# Northeast Florida bragging



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

What ya been catching and on what?!
Let's see some pics!
.
.
.
Haven't seen this in a while on the east coast thread. Let's see what you're hauling in on the skiffs!


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Flounder has been stacked this year in the icw. These were all caught on live finger mullet drifted on a jig head. Reds were caught on same but shrimp.
Just made a light rig out of pvc and some Amazon LED's for bullynetting a couple weeks ago in Marathon, looking forward to putting it to use trying my hand at flounder gigging up here for the first time.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

a couple from Monday’s floodtide.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Flood critters


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Sorry I'm retarded and can't stop doubling pictures, anybody know how, and when I edit it erases them


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Charles Hadley said:


> Flood critters
> View attachment 156131
> View attachment 156133
> View attachment 156131
> View attachment 156133


I wouldn’t mind spending some time on the poling platform of that Drake Outlaw. Let me know if you need someone to push you around.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Terry said:


> I wouldn’t mind spending some time on the poling platform of that Drake Outlaw. Let me know if you need someone to push you around.


For sure


----------



## cmdr_boomer (Oct 20, 2017)

Wednesday flood tide.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Poled my buddy into this one Saturday before the wind picked up.


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

Had a few ladyfish and jumped a good tarpon on clapboard creek Wednesday. 

Caught a few undersized trout this morning on tolomato river. 

If anyone would be willing to show me the ropes in the area I'd be appreciative. I can't seem to get reds figured out for the life of me.


----------

